# 30a receptacle



## bow7n (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi, I need to replace the 30a receptacle on my Yamaha 4500, any reason I couldnt replace with one from Lowes vs a factorydirect part?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Most of the generator panels these days use standard NEMA outlets, so it should be fine. I think that's a NEMA L5-30R.


----------

